# Dublin Coastal Development



## contemporary (22 Sep 2006)

http://www.dublincoastaldevelopment.com/

nice idea, shame its a p@$* take!


----------



## SPM (22 Sep 2006)

A pity really, I had my heart set on a private beach and an ocean view. Not to mention the capital appreciation and income stream I was looking forward to getting from my investment properties as well.

But sure there you go, I’ll have to make do with my glimpse of the sea in North Fingal and access to a public beach.


----------



## Deirdra (22 Sep 2006)

SPM said:


> A pity really, I had my heart set on a private beach and an ocean view. Not to mention the capital appreciation and income stream I was looking forward to getting from my investment properties as well.
> 
> But sure there you go, I’ll have to make do with my glimpse of the sea in North Fingal and access to a public beach.



not if the proposed redevelopment of the Tara Hotel on Merrion Road goes underway! the proposed 25 storey building is a 'landmark' building. Should be interesting to see how that goes.


----------



## IanDublin (22 Sep 2006)

Got this off a site i subscribe to

"As traditional banner ad online marketing loses "click action" effect,
viral marketing is taking off. (Who didn't see the Steorn site?
http://www.steorn.net)
We put together a fun viral concept at www.dublincoastaldevelopment.com for
the launch of our new website www.funda.ie next week.
The "coastal" site is already getting good radio and press coverage and it's
being linked back into our Funda brand well. But I'd be interested to hear
your opinions on the use of "joke" viral media for launching a new brand.
Has anyone else tried this approach and was it successful?
Regards,"


----------



## bearishbull (22 Sep 2006)

Its a very good spoof/promotion, i was cycling on coastal cycle path/boardwalk from clontarf to howth earlier and they have put up real(or real looking) planning permission signs (the white ones on a stick) all the along the grass area from clontarf to wooden bridge at dollymount. I can imagine the faces of all the local dears and their hubbies when they see them and don't realise it's a spoof/promotion


----------



## Howitzer (23 Sep 2006)

Hmmm, Real Estate agents spending money like there's no tomorrow on advertising and "image". 

.com anyone?


----------



## Decani (23 Sep 2006)

.ie.com


----------



## MoiMoi (23 Sep 2006)

Went for a walk today in sandymount strand and notice their planning permission.....


----------



## Decani (23 Sep 2006)

You mean you noticed their advertisement.


----------



## MoiMoi (24 Sep 2006)

Yes, they have log in an application for planning permission with dublin cite council


----------



## doberden (24 Sep 2006)

there's no such development.  It's an advertisement for a property website called www.funda.ie that will be launched next week.


----------



## CelloPoint (25 Sep 2006)

doberden said:


> there's no such development.  It's an advertisement for a property website called www.funda.ie that will be launched next week.



Very good advertising campaign. Well done to the guys who thought out this elaborate plan!


----------



## daveirl (25 Sep 2006)

I think it's hillarious that the PDs are getting flack over this because people are confusing it with their Dublin Port plans!


----------



## delgirl (25 Sep 2006)

Well, I'm glad I paid my licence fee to see this, cost apparently €30,000, make the 9 O'Clock News this evening on RTE.  

I know some of you disliked it, but I thought it a very clever piece of marketing indeed.


----------



## Decani (25 Sep 2006)

Anyone remember the 'Ma Fricker' campaign of the 80's (I think)? What was that for? I remember the billboard posters but I don't remember what it was for.


----------



## larry1 (27 Sep 2006)

Decani said:


> Anyone remember the 'Ma Fricker' campaign of the 80's (I think)? What was that for? I remember the billboard posters but I don't remember what it was for.


 
TOYOTA


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2006)

Wasn't _"Big Al Loves Mona"_ the original _Irish _"teaser" ad?


----------



## fobs (27 Sep 2006)

> Wasn't _"Big Al Loves Mona"_ the original _Irish _"teaser" ad?


 
Was just going to post this thought it was "Big ED loves mona though!"


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2006)

I think you're right. _Ed _not _Al_.


----------

